# I want a CS account BUT...



## clockworkjoe

I would like to have a community supporter account on enworld.org but I won't get one with the current pricing scheme. I think the current setup is costing ENworld many potential dollars from people who would like to help this site out but aren't willing to get the one size fits all expensive and time limited account. 

The only other site I am aware of that charges for a forum account is somethingawful.com. They use a tiered structure, where a person can buy a basic account for $10, a platinum account for an additional $10 (adds search, private messages and a few other things) and buy custom titles and custom emoticons for additional fees. The accounts do NOT expire, although emoticons usually do after 6 months. This structure has worked very well with SA and I think ENworld would vastly benefit from a similar arrangement. 

I am not going to spend $35 for an account that only last a year and has a lot of extras I don't need. I would pay $5 (1 year) $10 (permanent) for a search and private message function. I would really really really appreciate being able to search the forums. I could also see many people paying separately for functions they desire such as the personal gallery and free RPG. Offering only a single extremely pricey service that expires in a year, I think a lot of people are scared off from buying the account. Why should they help ENworld out when they have to keep paying year after year, when they could buy a nice hardcover book with that money?

While it may seem counter-intutitive to some that ENworld may bring in more money by offering better services for lower prices, I think that allowing people to buy only the services they want and at a lower price this site could generate a substantial additonal amount of income. It will generate more interest in the site, drawing in more audience, which it turn feeds the site and so on. Any online community has a certain amount of population cycling, where older members drop out and newer members join in, thus providing a steady source of income. Furthermore, I think people will be likely to stay with ENworld a longer time if they feel they can enjoy this site for years to come. 

Basically, I want to give ENworld money, but something more reasonable for a poor graduate student.


----------



## Umbran

clockworkjoe said:
			
		

> I think the current setup is costing ENworld many potential dollars from people who would like to help this site out but aren't willing to get the one size fits all expensive and time limited account.




My first guess would be that time-unlimited accounts would be a bad move, economically speaking.  A one-time, $10 donation from would help cover short-term needs, but this place uses a goodly chunk of computer resources, new servers need to be purchased or leased, and bandwidth must be acquired.  And those costs show up every year.  

This especially goes for things like seach capability - the bigger the place gets, the more seach costs in processing power.  Effectively, as time goes on, the cost of searching rises.  A flat, one-time fee for something that costs more and more as time goes on?  That doesn't sound good.

As for people sticking around for years to come - it doesn't seem to me that EN World has any problem at all keeping membership high.


----------



## Psionicist

Umbran said:
			
		

> but this place uses a goodly chunk of computer resources, new servers need to be purchased or leased, and bandwidth must be acquired.  And those costs show up every year.




Search is reasource heavy, but not _that_ resource heavy. Search is just another lookup in a table in the database, albeit a pretty large table. I can only speak for myself, but the forum i moderate ( http://forum.sweclockers.com/ ) has 42 000 members and the search function is public (with a max 1 search per 20 seconds rule), works like a charm without a single hiccup. And our server is not at all that powerful.

I don't really know what my point is, but once ENW gets the new server everyone should technically be able to search. The questions is if it will happen (the current community supporters might feel ripped-off).


----------



## LightPhoenix

Psionicist said:
			
		

> Search is reasource heavy, but not _that_ resource heavy. Search is just another lookup in a table in the database, albeit a pretty large table. I can only speak for myself, but the forum i moderate ( http://forum.sweclockers.com/ ) has 42 000 members and the search function is public (with a max 1 search per 20 seconds rule), works like a charm without a single hiccup. And our server is not at all that powerful.



It was intensive enough that with it globally available it pretty much brought ENWorld to it's knees.  It needed to be turned off for ENWorld to function.



> I don't really know what my point is, but once ENW gets the new server everyone should technically be able to search. The questions is if it will happen (the current community supporters might feel ripped-off).



That's the thing, it's when the server comes.  I certainly plan on renewing my account, but I also expect ENWorld to have a server by December.  After all, it's been some time since the big fundraiser.


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae

I love this place, don't get me wrong. The one comment I have though is about continued membership, as Morris has pointed out this is the first time he's really cleaned up membership. Most of the people who are continuing members have been getting a free ride for sometime. I would happily accept maybe a 2 tier structure. 10 dollars for a year of access to search functions and such and then 20$ a year for the whole show. The main issue I have is the 10$ servicing fee that is tacked on. Even 25$ *by itself* is acceptable to me since enworld would be getting most of it, but handing over a 10$ servicing charge means that I don't know if I can afford to get a renewel right now. Also, the issue about not having enough money due to a onetime fee plan... I think we all showed that enworld will never have trouble gettig money to stay afloat. A lot of us that donated to enworld weren't even supporters, we were people who just wanted to help and gave 10$ or more to that affect. I think it would be fair to cut back on the price of membership since we know that if enworld gets in a jam we can always give more money to help out and that makes everyone feel better in some ways.


----------



## DaveMage

I think a tiered structure is a good idea, with the most bandwidth-intesive parts costing the most.  Thus, with the $35 you get it all.  For $10, you could get the least-intensive items, for $20 the least and mid-range, and so on.

I do agree, though, that I'd like to see the new server before I renew in October.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler

I literally just finished renewing my account, when I came back and read this.  Unfortunately I found myself nodding at a few points.  Now, I'm mostly doing this out of the goodness of my heart (I wouldn't dream of paying for any other site), but I find that:

 1.  I've used search maybe 3 or 4 times in the last year.  It's nice when I have to use it, but I could conceivably live without it.

 2.  I dinked around a little with RPG but lost interest.  If we're down to one bot battle a day with the new RPG I don't see myself coming back.  

 3.  I think half of the 8 or so PMs I've received in the past year were related to RPG.  No RPG, no PMs.  I'd rather just be emailed anyway.

 So really the only thing I gotta have is Custom User Titles.  They're just fun.  I don't know if that alone is worth $35 to me, but knowing that money is going to the upkeep of a community I love makes me smile.  I've got the $35 to spend so why not.  But I feel for people who don't and still want to contribute and get something for their effort.  

 I still think (Sorry for harping on it Morrus) that a PBS-style pledge drive method for raising funds would be better than relying on CSA money.  Give everyone CSA privileges FOR FREE and just run a voluntary fundraiser every year.  Throw in a free PDF or something for donors, a la the PBS handbags.  I'm almost certain that will generate more money than waiting for someone to finally bite the bullet and buy a CSA.  And it means EN World's chances of getting into dire straits like it did last year would be a lot lower.

 Just for argument's sake, does anyone know how much money total last year's "Save EN World" pledge drive brought in vs. how much was made in CSA account purchases last year?


----------



## Heretic Apostate

Are there alternative methods for getting the $25 to Morrus?  I don't mind a small handling charge being added (around two to three percent, to cover merchant bank fees), but I balk at having a 40% surcharge being added.

What is that $10 buying?  I'm assuming that the credit card transactions on rpgnow are automated.  So it's not like they have to have someone sit down and process each transaction, right?  At most, it costs them probably $0.75 to process the transaction, so what are we spending the other $9.25 on?

Aside from that, like TW, I've used the search only a half-dozen to a dozen times this year (my google-fu sucks).  I've had dozens of PMs over the last couple of months, but can't think of any non-RPGInferno related.  I liked my custom title ("This space available for rent"  ), but it was rarely noticed.  And I don't visit as often as I used to.

Plus, I'm kind of waiting for the new server...


----------



## clockworkjoe

I don't know the specifics of the payment structure ENworld has with rpgnow.com but it sounds like a ripoff judging from some of the comments posted here. Is paypal or some other vendor a possibility? 

As for revenue drying up from one time memberships, I don't think that will happen because of a steady flux of membership. People will come and sign up if they perceive a value in doing so. The community on this forum is valuable and it needs to be encouraged. By lowering the cost of membership, more people will sign and encourage others to sign up, guranteeing a steady source of income. Again, somethingawful.com has a one time membership fee and it receives quite a few new memberships every month. 

Also, why not try adding additional features for minor fees? Custom smilies, changing other members' custom titles and so forth.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler

clockworkjoe said:
			
		

> Is paypal or some other vendor a possibility?



 Long story short: they had a lot of problems with Paypal about a year, year-and-a-half ago.  So Morrus turned it off, and does everything through RPGNow.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel

My $.02... I would like a CS account, but really can't afford it. And frankly, the only two things that attract me are the search and the custom user titles (and I can do without the latter). So, although I love ENworld, I am but a struggling student who *just* graduated and *just* moved out of my home state, so no CS account anytime soon.

If I could get just the search for $10/year, I'd snap it up in a hearbeat.


----------



## Kryndal Levik

I'm in the same boat as many others- been coming to the site for years, but I can't justify a $35 yearly charge to pay for only a search function, especially knowing that RPGNow is getting a big hunk of it.  Would love to be able to search, not to mention support the site, but $35 just seems excessive to me.  Not criticizing- in fact, I, like many others, wish there was an option that was less costly and inclusive of all of the "bells and whistles" I know I will never use.


----------



## Morrus

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> I still think (Sorry for harping on it Morrus) that a PBS-style pledge drive method for raising funds would be better than relying on CSA money. Give everyone CSA privileges FOR FREE and just run a voluntary fundraiser every year. Throw in a free PDF or something for donors, a la the PBS handbags. I'm almost certain that will generate more money than waiting for someone to finally bite the bullet and buy a CSA. And it means EN World's chances of getting into dire straits like it did last year would be a lot lower.



I don't think that simple donations are something I'd be willing to try again.  Those who tend to frequent certain other messageboards will know what I'm talking about, but considerable negative "fallout" from that rears its ugly head fairly regularly (mainly from people who didn't actually donate, ironically).


----------



## Heretic Apostate

So, Morrus, is there some OTHER way of getting the membership fee to you?  Someone accepting paypal payments, for instance, and forwarding a check to you?  Or someone accepting a real-world paper check?  Because I meant what I said, that $10 surcharge is just too much.

Even though I don't visit much anymore, I still like the site, and still want to support it.  It just seems unfair, though, that rpgnow is charging so much for the use of their system.

And I'm going to stop typing now, because sleep-typing is never a good idea.


----------



## Morrus

That would work for people here in the UK, who are welcome to contact me to make alternative arrangements.  For those abroad, it's really not practical, I'm afraid.  Dealing with foreign cheques is a nightmare, costs money, and they take weeks to clear.

If I hadn't had such trouble with PayPal in the past, I'd use that method in a heartbeat.  But I don't feel I can trust PayPal given their history with me.


----------



## BrooklynKnight

Id suggest using a proxy for paypal, but that was wreak havoc on their taxes.



			
				morrus said:
			
		

> I don't think that simple donations are something I'd be willing to try again. Those who tend to frequent certain other messageboards will know what I'm talking about, but considerable negative "fallout" from that rears its ugly head fairly regularly (mainly from people who didn't actually donate, ironically).



I too think that a once a year donation drive would work better. Enworlders have time and time again donated their money. From helping you get to gencon last year, to bailing out the site, to helping The gamers bag, and more I think.

I have no doubt that the majority of them would be willing to do it again. Granted some might be less inclined until they see the previous donation go to work (when the new server goes live), but I still think many people would donate between 10 and 25 (the majority), and 5-500(a rare few) once a year to keep their favorite community breathing. I too wouldnt hestitate, despite being out of work.

Could you clarify what you mean by fallout? I'm not familar with what event you're pointing out.


----------



## Magus Coeruleus

*just agreeing*

Just wanted to add my agreement.  I take a peek at the site every 1-3 days, and occassionally get involved in threads.  I would love to have some search capability, but $35/year is just too much.  I think ENWorld's great but for me the gap between what I get for free and what I'd want out of a CSA is not worth $35/year.  I would gladly pay $10/year to get some search capability.  If I were interested in all of the other features maybe I would be willing to pay more.  I have often wondered whether ENWorld is maximizing its revenue with the current CSA price or whether a lower price would increase revenue due to increased volume of sales.


----------



## DaveMage

Magus Coeruleus said:
			
		

> I have often wondered whether ENWorld is maximizing its revenue with the current CSA price or whether a lower price would increase revenue due to increased volume of sales.




Actually, we kinda found out last year.  I believe that during the drive CS accounts were offered for *any* donation, no matter how small.  I do not know how many received CS accounts for a lesser donation - but Morrus would, and that data can certainly be used to determine if such a thing would be worthwhile.

Incidentally, a multi-year option for a CS account would also be desirable (maybe with a discount?).  1 year: $35, 2 years: $65, 3 Years: $90, something like that.

Just a thought.


----------



## BSF

*shrug*  I can understand that there are many gamers with budget issues.  Been there, done that, now I have more discretionary income.  It's not a big deal.  For some people, a tiered approach might work quite nicely.  I don't know.  

What I do know is that I get a strong community feel from EN World.  I have met an EN Worlder that I game with regularly.  There are Story Hours that I read.  There are Ceramic DM contests that I love.  There are thoughtful discussions, there are less thoughtful discussions.  I get a lot of ideas, I try to toss a few idea seeds of my own out there.  I easily get as much enjoyment and as much value out of EN World as I do out of many gaming books.  Could I enjoy that benefit for free?  Sure I could.  But, somebody is paying for server space and bandwidth.  EN World generates overhead that has to be paid for.  I can enjoy it for free, but not if expenses end up being too high and EN World goes away.  

I treat it as a gaming item I want out of my discretionary income.  I could make do without all the features.  I could make do without EN World.  I could make do without the Book of Exalted Deeds, the Complete Warrior, The Book of Fiends, and several other books.  But, I don't want to.  I want EN World to stick around.  I want to support the community so the public access clubhouse sticks around.  The search funtionality is nice.  The Custom title is nice, even if it is an "in-joke" for the people in the group I play in.  The thousand+ posts a day of stuff to read is great.  

Is the cost too high?  I don't know.  What percentage is taken by taxes where Morrus lives?  Is the chunk that RPGNow takes too high?  I don't know, what do they end up paying in gross receipts taxes?  The percentages on those amounts probably won't change.  Morrus says that $35 at RPGNow helps him keep running.  I trust that.  Because I lurked here for a while, it was easy for me to feel like my first community supporter sign-up was for services rendered.  If something happens and Morrus needs to shut EN World down, I will be sad, but I will never feel cheated.


----------



## Morrus

The ideas here are good, but there is one reason why they wouldn't work.  If the search option were suddenly available for, say, $10, I guarantee that I would be deluged by people who paid $35 when all they wanted was the search, and who felt they had been "cheated" in some way.  While, of course, I wouldn't refund anything in that circumstance, it would cause a lot of ill feeling.

I agree with BardStephenFox on the issue.  Look on it as a gaming purchase, much like a book.  Decide for yourself whether you think it's worth the $35.  If you don't think it's worth it, there's no pressure; unlike an RPG book, you are in the unique position of choosing not to pay for it.  Whether that's because you can't afford it, or because you feel you don't get the same value as, say, _Book of Exalted Deeds_, or some other reason, nobody will hold it against you or think any worse of you.

It's kind of like if WotC gave away BoED and said "Hey, pay us if you want to; if not, no sweat!"  Perhaps by paying them, they sent you a new copy with an index which the free copy lacked, but they certainly didn't stop you from having the free copy, and didn't mind in the slightest if you chose to go with that version.


----------



## BrooklynKnight

Morrus said:
			
		

> The ideas here are good, but there is one reason why they wouldn't work. If the search option were suddenly available for, say, $10, I guarantee that I would be deluged by people who paid $35 when all they wanted was the search, and who felt they had been "cheated" in some way. While, of course, I wouldn't refund anything in that circumstance, it would cause a lot of ill feeling.
> 
> I agree with BardStephenFox on the issue. Look on it as a gaming purchase, much like a book. Decide for yourself whether you think it's worth the $35. If you don't think it's worth it, there's no pressure; unlike an RPG book, you are in the unique position of choosing not to pay for it. Whether that's because you can't afford it, or because you feel you don't get the same value as, say, _Book of Exalted Deeds_, or some other reason, nobody will hold it against you or think any worse of you.
> 
> It's kind of like if WotC gave away BoED and said "Hey, pay us if you want to; if not, no sweat!" Perhaps by paying them, they sent you a new copy with an index which the free copy lacked, but they certainly didn't stop you from having the free copy, and didn't mind in the slightest if you chose to go with that version.



Hrm... In the case of those that paid 35$....might I offer a suggestion?

A. Do a survey/focus group/email type thing. Find out how they really feel.

B. Offer extend their subscriptions for free. When Dragon Magazine decided to publish more issues a year they gave free issues to everyone who subscribed under the previous deal/system to even it out. For everyone that paid 35$ recently to as long as 6 months ago, offer a free 6months or extra year. The others can renew at the new lower price, or perhaps an even further discounted price (just for them?)

You're worried about fallout, but knowing this community, I really dont think there will be any. To quote a movie I saw with my girlfriend recently..

"Dont let the fear of striking out keep you from playing the game".

Ok, So its possible some people might be upset. Thats fine. Lets find out what everyone thinks, get some info, and do some thinking, then choose a path and stick with it.

5$/10$ per feature sounds good. 5$ for a custom user title, 5$ for PM's and 10$ for Search.
Thats a total of 20, not to far off from where it is now, and you still have other features like the Art Gallery and RPG which can also go for 5$. Now you're up to 30, just under 35, Give some free months for that 5 to the 35$'ers and you're set.


----------



## Michael Morris

That all sounds good Art but do you have any idea how much paperwork that would involve???  I would have to rewrite several subroutines to make it feasable to track - at least 2 weeks of work


----------



## Morrus

OK, I may end up regretting this, but I'll set up a cheaper PayPal option.  I'd like to keep traffic low on it, though, just in case of problems.  More details coming.


----------



## Morrus

OK, folks - you asked for it, and you've got it.

I've set up an alternate method of getting Community Supporter Accounts, which doesn't use RPGNow.

Now, I haven't reduced the price of the full CS account from $35, because I don't fee that that would be fair to those who already paid that amount.  So, instead, I added options so that you can pick and choose the components you want - from as little as $5 up to $35 for the full whack.  There are varying time periods, too - some of the options are available for 3 months or an entire year.

You can find the new subscription method in your User CP under "Paid Subscriptions", although you can click here to go straight to it.

The other bonus is that this is fully automated - no involvement from me necessary.  The system will take the payment and adjust your account accordingly, it will send you an email when your option is about to expire, and will cancel it at the appropriate time.  Cool, eh?

The only disadvantage, of course, is that it uses PayPal - so let's hope nothing goes wrong!


----------



## DaveMage

Morrus - Is there a multi-year supporter option?  

I know that there are times when "I have money NOW" and I'd like to pay for a longer term.

Thanks.


----------



## Morrus

It can be added... what were you thinking of?  Two years?


----------



## Piratecat

I'm thinking 2, 3 and 5 years.


----------



## DaveMage

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I'm thinking 2, 3 and 5 years.




That sounds good.  

Of course, to attract people to the multi-year options, your could offer a small discount - kind of like a magazine subscription.  (Dragon Magazine, for example offers a few dollars off for a 3-year subscription, rather than paying the full amount of 1 year x 3.)

Just a thought.


----------



## Morrus

DaveMage said:
			
		

> That sounds good.
> 
> Of course, to attract people to the multi-year options, your could offer a small discount - kind of like a magazine subscription. (Dragon Magazine, for example offers a few dollars off for a 3-year subscription, rather than paying the full amount of 1 year x 3.)
> 
> Just a thought.



How about 35/70/90/140 for 1/2/3/5 years respectively?  That's a discount of 0/5/15/35.


----------



## DaveMage

Morrus said:
			
		

> How about 35/70/90/140 for 1/2/3/5 years respectively?  That's a discount of 0/5/15/35.




Sounds good to me!  (Although, it should be 35/65/90/140, of course.    )


----------



## Morrus

Done!


----------



## Asmo

... but I don´t want to use Paypal.
When it´s time for me to renew my accont (for a 3 year period),will I be able to use my Visa card? 
I can´t use it to purchase stuff at RPG Now so I want to know what options I got.

Asmo


----------



## BrooklynKnight

Wow, This great.

Thanks Morrus. I really hopes this works out for the better for Enworld. If it doesnt, you can smack me at Gencon.


----------



## BrooklynKnight

Hrm, I like the marketing aspect of this. When you buy it all together its cheeper. Buying it in peices makes it more expensive.

1 year:
Search - 10$
Custom Title - 10$
Who's Online - 10$
RPG Access - 10$
PM's - 10$
Total: 50$

Is this intentional to encourage people to buy the entire package? Or will you be refining some things (specifically those not server intensive such as User Title and PM's) to lower amounts?


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae

Just took a look at it and I must say this is exactly what I was looking for. I will be renewing my account now even though I don't need to till oct. I also really like the option for 3 months. It works well as a trial period for people who are afraid they'll subscribe for a year and find that they don't use it as much as they thought they would.

Once again Morrus you have gone above and beyond the expectations of my cynical mind. I bow to you, and even if it ends up not working, at least you tried and that wins a huge place in my heart and my bank account for you


----------



## BSF

Morrus, It's pretty nifty overall.  I hope it works out for the best and I will keep an eye out to make sure there are no further Paypal issues.  If there are, I will continue to use RPGNow, if not then perhaps the Paypal option will get a little more of that to you.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler

Man, now I kinda wish I'd waited a little bit to re-up my account.  I definitely would have Paypal'd it for starters.

 BTW Morrus, I ordered mine over at RPGNow on Friday evening and I still don't have CS status yet.  When will that clear?

 And now, for my final thought: have you thought about a Lifetime Membership deal?  Say, $150 or $200, maybe throw in some kind of extra benefit like a larger avatar or longer custom title or unlimited bot fights on RPG?  At any rate, I think I would go for that next time it was time to re-up if it were an option.


----------



## Vanuslux

Huzzah!  I've been moaning and groaning to myself about wanting to support the community, but not being able to afford to pop out $35 in one load without killing my monthly leisure budget...I love ENWorld and all, but I'm luck if I have $100 in any given month to spend on myself and heck if I'm going to spend a third of it on the ability to search the forums.  However, paying by the month or quarterly is totally doable for me...as soon as I can get my check in the bank.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel

Wow... I didn't realize that CS accounts got so much stuff - like the 'who's online' portion. 

Well, here I was complaining about wanting the Search function, but I want that one (and the ability to make myself invisible, hehe) as well. I might as well pay the extra $10 and get the Custom title and PMs too. 

So, I guess I will take my lunch to work for the next few weeks and buy myself a CS account next friday. Sorry Morrus, I complained for nothing.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard

Morrus said:
			
		

> OK, folks - you asked for it, and you've got it.
> 
> I've set up an alternate method of getting Community Supporter Accounts, which doesn't use RPGNow.




Thanks for the multi-year option.  Money on its way to you right now.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard

Morrus said:
			
		

> The other bonus is that this is fully automated - no involvement from me necessary.  The system will take the payment and adjust your account accordingly, it will send you an email when your option is about to expire, and will cancel it at the appropriate time.  Cool, eh?
> 
> The only disadvantage, of course, is that it uses PayPal - so let's hope nothing goes wrong!




It works perfectly (at least it just did for me).  I send the funds via PayPal and did a Search just a few minutes later.  I even checked my expiration date under "My Account."

Very cool, indeed.


----------



## DaveMage

Where under My Account can you see your "expiration date"?  I'm missing it...


----------



## Elodan

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Where under My Account can you see your "expiration date"? I'm missing it...



Under *My Account* ->* Paid Subscriptions*, you'll see an _Active subscriptions_ section.  It lists the start and end dates for your active subscriptions (hence the title).  It my case, the dates for my Community Supporter account.

Tom


----------



## BrooklynKnight

I see no such section.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> I see no such section.




It's way down at the bottom, on the side. Just make sure that you click the "My Account" link at the top of this window. (In line with the quick menus for ENworld, Chat, RPG, Quick Links...) I was looking in the wrong place too at first.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

It determines the username via cookies, hence who’s logged on from that computer, so you can always toss out a link.

subscriptions


----------



## DaveMage

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> I see no such section.




Yeah, I'm pretty sure that this section is not appearing on my account either.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm pretty sure that this section is not appearing on my account either.




Try this link....

subscriptions


----------



## DaveMage

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Try this link....
> 
> subscriptions




Nope - not there.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Nope - not there.



Hmmm that's what I had heard, but I'm not using a CS account either, or at least not one that expires. (I think.   )


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel

I am using a CS account that expires, and it's there for me... odd.... granted, it's up at the top of the page and hard to see, but still...


----------



## DaveMage

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> I am using a CS account that expires, and it's there for me... odd.... granted, it's up at the top of the page and hard to see, but still...




I can't see it on mine.  Now, I certainly won't swear 100% that it's not there because I've learned that doing so could be hazardous to my reputation   , but I certainly don't see it.


----------



## Piratecat

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Nope - not there.




When did you first sign up to be a community supporter, any idea?


----------



## thalmin

I'm not finding it either. Maybe it only works when you re-subscribe, or subscribed recently, since the revisions?

edit. I subscribed about 2 years ago, then made a contribution last fall.


----------



## Steve Jung

I don't see it either. I first signed up in May 2002.


----------



## DaveMage

Piratecat said:
			
		

> When did you first sign up to be a community supporter, any idea?




During last year's "save EN World" drive.

Maybe it had to do with who set me up?  I seem to remember that because of volume Morris was keying some and so was Eric Noah (and others?).  Maybe someone keyed mine (and others like me) differently.


----------



## BrooklynKnight

Yep, not there.
I got a CS account during the donation drive too.


----------



## Dimwhit

Me too. Expiration date not present, donated during the Great Drive of '03.


----------



## Pyske

Works great, Morrus; I hope it proves to be as hassle free for you as it was for me.  I didn't see a 5-year option, but I renewed for 3, which is good enough.  Plus, coincidentally, it puts my EN World and Dungeon subscriptions in synch.

 . . . . . . . -- Eric


----------



## Asmo

Sign me up in the " I see no such section" group.
I was a part of the Great Donation Drive last year to.
Can someone perhaps provide a screenshot or something like that?

Asmo


----------



## Barendd Nobeard

Asmo said:
			
		

> Sign me up in the " I see no such section" group.
> I was a part of the Great Donation Drive last year to.
> Can someone perhaps provide a screenshot or something like that?
> 
> Asmo




Here's a screen shot of mine.

See, all us procrastinators get a nifty new feature which you responsible nicer people don't get.


----------



## diaglo

i just re-enlisted for 3 more years.


----------

